# Crabgrass



## hayflgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Need some help please. I have 10 acres of coastal bermuda which is being taken over by crabgrass. I've fertilized and sprayed for weeds and the crabgrass is just flourishing. I do plan on liming in a few weeks as ph is at 5.6. I usually square bale this field for horse hay and crabgrass is just not desireable. Any advice on how to eliminate the crabgrass would be appreciated.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Crabgrass is a major pest in the south, no doubt about it. My most effective method of control of crabgrass in bermuda is to spray 6 oz. per acre of Roundup about 7 days after cutting. It holds the the coastal back a little, but will burn the crabgrass enough to give the bermuda time to recover, especially if you put out fertilizer right after spraying. I use the same rate on Jiggs bermuda as well with reasonable results. I will be using Prowl H2O this winter to try and get ahead of the spring crabgrass germination. I can tell you what NOT to use, at least I don't recommend it based on my results. I used the new stuff from DuPont this year called Pastora. Supposed to be a crabgrass killing machine. All it did was stop the crabgrass from growing for 6 weeks. It turned the Jiggs a sick yellow that took 4 weeks to recover and the coastal was severely stunted, even after fertilization.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably to late in the season to do much about the crabgrass this year except mow it,







if it has already put on seed heads. The Univ of Fl recomends using Impose or Journey to kill it, I don't like either one







. Early in the season I would use glyphosate in a hand sprayer to spot spray it. Maybe Lane Farms can help with a suggestion







as he is about 30 miles west of you, I am about 45 miles to the south. Wish I could be of more help.

scrapiron


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

The only thing I know of that will get rid of crabgrass or nutsedge reliably is imazapic. Plateau was a good product but has since been removed from the pasture list and is only labeled for forestry use now. I think the only thing out there now is Panoramic 2sl. As far as I know it is currently unregulated. LSU recommends applying it in the late fall after bermuda is dormant. Sorry, but I can't recall the application rate. It aint cheap though!
Best of luck,
Steve


----------



## hayflgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help scrapiron and dkfarms. This crabgrass is becoming a real problem. Once cut, it takes so long to dry. I aerated my pastures a few years ago and I think thats what started this problem. I overseed the pastures with rye in the winter, so I think I will try spraying either in the spring or after first cutting.


----------



## hayflgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks dubltrubl. I really appreciate all the suggestions, what works, what doesn't. This forum is a huge help.


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got the same problem...... thinking about Prowl H2O in the early spring. Assuming I can get it here. I've noticed that in addition to taking a long time to dry the crabgrass also doesn't seem to yield much...... it's mostly water apparently.

â€œProwl H2O: Now labeled in Forage Bermuda grassâ€ | Morgan County Citizen Online

That's where I found it can be used on Bermuda grass.


----------



## watertankman (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had the same issue with crabgrass and Impose does a nice job but don't expect to get a good hay cutting the first cutting after applying. It will get rid of the crabgrass.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have had problems with crabgrass in the past. The best thing I have found is to shorten up your cutting interval. If you can cut it before it seeds out you can cut down the amount of seeds available to germinate next year. It took me about 2 years to get mine cleared up, but I now have a good clean field.


----------

